# [EAST COAST] New York City VPS ★ INSTANT SETUP ★ 100% UPTIME★ $10 cPanel/WHM!



## Reece-DM

Hey everyone  We have some new plans on offer today, grab them awhile stocks last!

We're a* Relatively New & Ambitious company *based in England, providing a wide range of services such as Startup Hosting, VPS Hosting & Web Consultancy to small businesses and like minded people who want to own their own website or have a project in mind.

*Dedicated Minds Limited (08536083)* was incorporated in England & Wales in May 2013, prior to this we have been building our Infrastructure and our business ethics to provide you a fantastic foundation to work on. We're now ready to show Dedicated Minds to the world of Start-up's and Developers with a wide variety of services to help them along the way.

If you would like to find out more about us please view: *Our Company* or Shoot us a message: *[email protected]*

Our current *Budget VPS Hosting *Plans are in the *Heart of NYC in Lower Manhattan*

*Company Facts*


99.99% Network Uptime Guarantee -- We've had 100%!
Knowledgeable & Helpful 24x7 Support
Enterprise HP/ Dell Server Hardware
Premium Network Providers covering NYC & Europe
Simplistic, East to use Control Panel
Our Priority is strictly helping YOU & YOUR Business
*Not happy?* 7 Day Money Back Guarantee!

   

*cPanel/WHM Just $10.00/Monthly | 1x IPv4 address $1.50 /Monthly*

We do not allow warez,spamming, illegal adult material, or anything which is deemed illegal in the United States. Minecraft is not allowed at this moment in time neither is anything which effect our other clients services.

*Network Information:*

*Location:* 100 William Street, New York, NY http://www.nyi.net/facilities/more/new_york_city

*Bandwidth Providers:* GTT & Zayo/Abovenet

*Test IP*: 23.81.66.250

*Payment Methods*: Paypal, Debit/Credit Card, UK Direct Debit, PerfectMoney, Bitcoin

If you have any questions please feel free to email us: *[email protected]*

Have a good day!

Reece


----------

